# Dumbbell Bench Pressing- slamming down the those weights!!



## Lifting to Greatness (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi guys.

New to these forums. had a look round some really good advice and opinions. So I'd thought I'd join the community 

So im very for dumbbell Bench Pressing. one because I rarely have a spotter and most of all, it's feels right for me, since the transition from barbell I've made some noticeable gains.

Now I'm getting quite heavy with the dumbbell presses now. like 40plus KGS, maybe not for some of you lol.

but I do notice a lot of people slamming down their weights. 90 percent of the time I put them on my knees with the weights momentum.

What's your take on it, also what do you prefer dumbbell or barbell press?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Dumbbells and no slamming :nono:


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Prefer barbell to be honest, don't like going in the weights room anyway :whistling:

NO slamming though!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Lifting to Greatness said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> New to these forums. had a look round some really good advice and opinions. So I'd thought I'd join the community
> 
> ...


im with you - it seems to take putting their arms in some weird positions to drop them anyway and its easy enough to bring your knees up and sit up like a normal person


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Dumbbell dropper checking in..

bad shoulder so it's a lot easier for me to drop them don't think it's that bad as long as you don't milk it and make the fvckers bounce into the air...


----------



## 9inchesofheaven (Apr 8, 2011)

Generally (not all cases), people who slam the dumbbells are either, 1) out for attenton: "woah look at how much weight I used!" or 2) are just disrespectful of others' belongings in general.

I see very few cases where slamming the DBs to be necessary.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i like to stand up from the bench when ive finished a set, clean and jerk the dumbbells up above my head and then proceed to allow them to free fall... no fvcks given


----------



## Lifting to Greatness (Aug 25, 2015)

I suppose if there is some sort of muscle imbalance with the pecs then I guess you have no choice but to drop them lol.


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Iv just recently started adding in flat DB bench and incline DB bench (past 5 weeks).

I'm not a slammer, I don't see the need to do so, its either there so amped up that they just go gorilla mode or there just wanting attention.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

ATMeredith said:


> Iv just recently started adding in flat DB bench and incline DB bench (past 5 weeks).
> 
> I'm not a slammer, I don't see the need to do so, its either there so amped up that they just go gorilla mode or there just wanting attention.


Or they are using weights too heavy for them to lower in a controlled fashion :whistling:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Tbf ive never had a problem controlling them until I started going above 55kg, then it's abit more tricky and more to the point painful, as our dumbells have a nib on the plates that destroyes legs!

good tip I found if when your arms out locked out, bring your knees to the dumbells and then the weight will literally drop to your legs and lift you off the best into a standing position


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Who cares


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Why risk injuring yourself, drop them gently as you can, just don't throw them.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Why risk injuring yourself, drop them gently as you can, just don't throw them.


I agree, i drop them but in the most controlled manor possible


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I set up a bench either side of me at a slight incline so when im done i can drop each dumbbell onto its respective bemch and itll roll down and jump off the end


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> I set up a bench either side of me at a slight incline so when im done i can drop each dumbbell onto its respective bemch and itll roll down and jump off the end


Them 15s is going to make some noise.....


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

I dont go over 55kg without a spotter, last time i dropped a pair of 60's the gym owner came over and told me how much they'd cost to replace........

Lesson learnt.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

I'd say I'm classed as someone who 'drops' them, though I get them as close to the ground as possible as to not draw attention to the fact I've been using 20s haha.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

dropper


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I place those pink dumbbells gently down on the floor like a grandma tucking away her bedside slippers

No need to drop 'em.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

had a pop at a young lad who was dropping db's from waist height... it really fcks me off as when a DB weld goes then the DB vanishes for a few weeks until its repaired. That = my workout is messed up when im going up or down the rack on an exercise.

If i'm DB benching the weight is easily placed back on my knees, i dont see how it cant be done and this is with 70's


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Dark sim said:


> Why risk injuring yourself, drop them gently as you can, just don't throw them.


^^^^^^^^^^ YEP


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

I can't see how you can actually drop them without making a mess of your shoulders? Don't your arms get in the way?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Them 15s is going to make some noise.....


Wish i was that hhench bro


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

zyphy said:


> Who cares


The people posting in this thread possibly?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

9inchesofheaven said:


> Generally (not all cases), people who slam the dumbbells are either, 1) out for attenton: "woah look at how much weight I used!" or 2) are just disrespectful of others' belongings in general.
> 
> I see very few cases where slamming the DBs to be necessary.


I drop them at the end of a set of flyes sometimes.. there is risk of bicep injury if you try to jerk them up to your knees when you have no strength left in your chest.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Slam? No. Drop to my sides? Abso****inglutely, no other way to lower them safely once you've worked your way up the rack a bit IMO.


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Train at home so gently place em down as I can't afford new floorboards and the missus would beat the s**t outta me seeing as I train at 6:00am.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

usually throw mine as far as possible and hope i brake someones foot because im orrible


----------

